# NEW TANK: HELP!!!???



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

i bought a 3ft glass tank to keep my mice in. but want to add a couple more shelves/levels. any ideas on how to do this or the best way to do it? thanks.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Silicone in some acrylic or glass shelves, build stands, hang ropes or bridges from the top grate

Just a few ideas to get the thoughts rolling.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

As far as the silicone, you can buy "aquarium silicone" which is super-sticky so that it can adhere to the sides of the glass at most pet shops. Acrylic shelves can be purchased (and cut for free) at Lowes or similar. Don't forget to measure the inside dimensions of the tank, since it's really hard to cut it yourself once you get it home. If you look in the thread titled something like "your set-up" you can see a bunch of really interesting ideas on how to make tanks have more total space. How many mice are in the 3ft tank, and how tall is it?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I use HA6 - you can get it on eBay really cheap.


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

the tank is 38inch long, 18inch high, and 14inch deep 
theres no mice in there yet. been buying lots of toys n stuff for it first.i bought the mice the other day but they are in converted tubs at the minute so they are easier to handle as they are babies  but once the tank is set up the mice will be goin in there 

thanks for all the advice


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

What is HA6? I searched ebay for it and got care parts and red leather thigh high boots.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

> red leather thigh high boots


 :lol:

http://www.decoratingdirect.co.uk/viewprod/b/BITHA6/


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I found a punk-trash band? Also not sure about HA6, but I am finding All-Glass brand Silicone Aquarium Sealant. It's waterproof, non-porous, doesn't come back off (unless you're trying really hard) and as easy to use as caulk.

Realized the Post your Setup thread is 25pgs long (!), so here are the pages that show tanks with extra levels: viewtopic.php?f=14&t=78&start=30 (there's another just like this, pre-made)
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=78&start=50
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=78&start=140
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=78&start=210
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=78&start=220

Hoo! It seems like the general consensus is to use triangle shapes in the corners with a ledge to hold in the bedding. Now you've got me wondering why I haven't done this, since it's obviously such a great idea.l


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

lol thanks iv just had a look at them  think i best get lookin 4 the stuff to do it then  
got lots to be doin as iv got to build the lid when my wire is delivered lol


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I read that thread last week and love it. Some great ideas there.


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah iv just had a luk too  its amazin the range of different cages/homes for mice  xx


----------

